# Suggestions for a baptism portrait



## roxysmom (Nov 8, 2007)

My 12 week old niece is getting baptised in a few weeks. I want to take a few portrait photos of her this weekend that we can have ready to pass out at the ceremony as a gift to the guests.  My question is her gown is white so what backdrop should I put her up against to get the best effect?  I think black might be to much of a contrast.  My other thought was a silver but I'm not sure. 

The other question I have is the gown is long so I want to ensure we get a good photo of the entire gown. Any suggestions?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 8, 2007)

roxysmom said:


> My question is her gown is white so what backdrop should I put her up against to get the best effect?  I think black might be to much of a contrast.  My other thought was a silver but I'm not sure.


 
Maybe a white background also and make it a high key portrait?  



roxysmom said:


> The other question I have is the gown is long so I want to ensure we get a good photo of the entire gown. Any suggestions



My first thought would be just to use a wide enough lens to get it all in frame.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 8, 2007)

roxysmom said:


> ...her gown is white so what backdrop should I put her up against...?



I think Johnboy has it right....  key the background with the clothing.




roxysmom said:


> ...the gown is long so I want to ensure we get a good photo of the entire gown. Any suggestions?



You might have to decide between making a portrait of her and making a photo of her gown.  Not always...  but sometimes I think a portrait is compromised by attempting to include props in their entirety.

-Pete


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow - great suggestion Pete - I never thought of it that way.  

I did a baptism session with a burgandy color background and it worked out okay.  I think high key might be nice also.  Good luck!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

Thread moved
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95620

Good point Pete.  A portrait should normally be about the subject's face...and as such, you want the face to contrast with the background more than the clothing.  So if you key the background with the clothing, you put the emphasis on the face.


----------



## roxysmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.  What is "high key"?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

http://images.google.ca/images?q=high+key&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------

